# Mobil 1 filter & W8



## bennett (Aug 20, 2002)

Anyone happen to know the specific model number for the Mobil 1 oil filter for the W8. I had bought one before but was told it was not the proper style. It was a screw on type and I guess it needs a drop in canister type.
Thoughts?


----------

